
Mexico: Defender of monarch butterflies found dead two weeks after he vanished - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/30/mexico-activist-monarch-butterflies-dead-homero-gomez-gonzalez
======
pvaldes
[https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/environmental-
act...](https://www.globalwitness.org/en/campaigns/environmental-
activists/enemies-state/)

